# 2 Females, Sacramento California USA



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I got this email just a minute ago and I am hoping to help out with finding these girls a home. I am unable tot ake them in since I am at 13 wonderful ratties as it is and not sound enough to take in more girls (i.e. possible tumor removals and such). My vet bills are already draining my bank account so i am hoping there is some one out there in Northern California that is dying to have two wonderful little girls as companions.

See email below

Country:USA
State/Region: California
City/Town: Sacramento
Number of rats: 2
Gender: Female
Age(s): unknown
Name(s): Willow and ??
Colours: Balck and white hooded and Tan and white Hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: ??
Temperament: good from what the email says
Medical problems: none known
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: possibly
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:

-----Permisson to cross post----

----- Forwarded Message ----



Hello,



I saw your ad on Craigs list for the rat hammocks. I have two young female rats. They are both very sweet. One is black and the other is tan and white. The black one, Willow , comes out every time she hears somebody in the room and begs to come out of the cage. The thing is, we have to find new homes for some of our animals and canâ€™t keep these two sweethearts. I was wondering, since youâ€™re a rat lover, if you would be interested in taking them in. I even have an extra-large cage for them that has 4 levels and a rat wheel that they love.



Thanks for your time,



Elissa


----------

